# Washing Machine/Dryer Tearing Tank Tops



## PKLehmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought a Frigidaire front loading washer and dryer about 2 years ago, and have had no issues with it. When my fiance moved in with me, she started washing her tank tops in my washer and dryer. Nearly every time she puts a tank top in, the thin "spaghetti" style straps get torn. I'd say it happens at least 90% of the time. It doesn't matter if she's using the gentle cycles or not. She has had no other issues with any other w/d combos. We just finished living with my parents for a month, and during that time she was using their set, no problems. As soon as we moved into our house, and she started using mine again, the straps started ripping again.

Anyone have any ideas what could be going on here?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 14, 2009)

Do your parents have a front loading Frigidaire washer and dryer too?

Your machines aren't old enough for any parts to have worn out, so I think that you should check with Frigidaire's 1-800 customer service phone number to find out if they're aware of this problem.  They might have a fix for it available to their customers.


----------

